# My new air compressor



## HoCoLion91 (May 12, 2013)

I upgraded from a 2hp 7gal to this ingersol rand.  Absolutely love it. It will keep up with air tools and paint sprayer.


----------



## southernman13 (May 14, 2013)

What is that picture in your avitar of


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 15, 2013)

southernman13,

Well I didn't get to see the photos of his compressor so these photos will definitely explain HoCoLion's avatar though.  Hope that you will enjoy them and possible come visit this site.  

He and I have discussed his avatar before.

HocoLion's avatar is located just about 6 miles up the Savannah River from here in Augusta.  This is where the Savannah River has a small type dam and the diversion canal splits off from the river at this point.  The canal is several miles long and it supplies the water for the city of Augusta.  Of course, the Savannah River continues to flow from here on down to Savannah and into the Atlantic Ocean.  The actual location of this beautiful scenery is referred to as the Savannah River Rapids Pavilion area and there is a huge pavilion located high on the bluff over-looking the river.  The pavilion is hosts for all types of meetings, weddings, and other social events etc.  This area one of the most photographed places in this area.

Google Savannah River Rapids Pavilion located near Augusta and hopefully you can see other photos as well.  It is a beautiful place for all ages with people enjoying picnics, canoeing and kayaking, walking and biking trails etc.

This place is one of the peaceful places around too.  I love it year-round.

I also found a short video of this area where a family is visiting with a small child and you can see the actual canal and the river separation with the headgates in place.  This is a very historical area as well.  Of course many people exercise by walking or biking etc while traveling down the "levee" that rises high above the river and the canal all the way to downtown in the actual city of Augusta which is about 6 miles from here.

 

Take a look at a couple of my photos as well.  I have bunches of photos of this area with several of them looking more like post cards too.


----------



## southernman13 (May 16, 2013)

*Aavtar*

Wow that's too cool. Thanks for the pics and explanation!


----------

